# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> GreenMamba said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't go too far with the similarities between the two genres, but I agree with this. I love when rap has layers, all the samples underneath that seem barely related to the stuff on the top. Tom Waits does a lot of this as well (e.g., Hell Broke Luce, the albums Alice and Blood Money). It reminds me vaguely of Charles Ives. It's a kind of "almost noise" feel.
> ...


----------

